# Weatherproof Projector Box



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this. Very useful info, and I’m bookmarking it for future reference.


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

Too true! Last year had rain predicted for Halloween but it dried up 'just in time' for all the neighbors to guilt us into putting out a very rushed display. Turned into one of our best meet and greet nights with neighbors we didn't even know coming down to see it. Still brings a smile to my face remembering that some of the kids brought their older siblings as 'back up' to go to the creepy Halloween house. I've been thinking of adding some projections and more/better sound effects so something like this is in my future too. Ain't the Everdamp state grand?


----------



## TomInSeattle (Nov 19, 2018)

Totally agree. I've added little things every year to my Halloween display. This year is quite an upgrade (Singing Busts). And I love to see people stop by, gawk at some of the projections, and marvel ("How in the hell did you do that?"). Lol. Great way to meet your neighbors (even if they think that we who love Halloween are just a little off). Where are you in WA? Kirkland, here.


----------



## 90Moneypit (Oct 1, 2018)

TomInSeattle said:


> Totally agree. I've added little things every year to my Halloween display. This year is quite an upgrade (Singing Busts). And I love to see people stop by, gawk at some of the projections, and marvel ("How in the hell did you do that?"). Lol. Great way to meet your neighbors (even if they think that we who love Halloween are just a little off). Where are you in WA? Kirkland, here.


Unincorporated Snohomish. It's great until we get snow like last year, then the hills get a little 'interesting'. Close enough to civilization that the power rarely goes out and is back on within 24 hours. The houses around me escaped being sucked into a township so it's a decent enough tax break!


----------

